# Anyone running open/modified turbo intake?



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey all. I am doing some research to fix a small problem i am having. I thought someone might have had the same issues in the past. 

I am running an 034 Motorsports 16v turbo manifold and with this manifold it places your t3/t4 intake extremely close to the side of the engine bay. You have 2.5" until the engine bay. Your brake line and fuel line are also directly infront of your intake opening. Since this space is very tight your alternatives are to run a custom made mesh or find a VERY low profile intake cone-mushroom style. the problem is these HKS mushroom style filters are still to big as they are 3" in height and have been known to shred into the turbo due to thier poor sponge design.

I will be tackling this on tuesday. I may rebend my brake line and relocate my fuel lines a few inches over- squeeze a 3" inch to 2.5" 90deg coupler if i can. But this may not work. See images below.









*Option 1:*
Has anybody had any experience with running one of these:
http://www.s2ki.com/s2000/topic/899662-trackforged-turbo-screen/










The turbo intake is in an area high above the road surface and out of the way of water. I am still iffy on using one of these an an option.

*Option 2: *
Using a itb intake shroud with a mesh inner...hummm. 









This would have the same effect as the mesh but the added protection of the oiled foam. It would slip all the way onto the intake shaft with 2.5" exposed past the shaft.









ITG Looks like its thriple foam- highest flow and oiled. Humm interesting!


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks do-able!


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

pshh..found what i was looking for!

http://www.knfilters.com/search/product.aspx?Prod=RX-4130-1

I will need to modify the inlet size as this one is .8" to large. Win win!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

that k&n filter looks kool! it's awesome they actually have one when you need it :beer:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice find, I might pick up one of these :thumbup:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

you need something like this http://www.034motorsport.com/fabric...-tight-radius-rubber-elbow-2375-25-p-667.html


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

L33t A2 said:


> you need something like this http://www.034motorsport.com/fabric...-tight-radius-rubber-elbow-2375-25-p-667.html


If they would have made a 3" it would be perfect!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

http://intakehoses.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=90CB30&Category_Code=CHEW


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> http://intakehoses.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=90CB30&Category_Code=CHEW


Nice find. With some tinkering I think it could work! Weird how the k&n is still the best option. The x-stream top is clutch!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

ever seen an hks mushroom filter??
http://motors.shop.ebay.com/Parts-Accessories-/6028/i.html?_nkw=hks+mushroom+filter

real ones are like 80. copies are like 20.

i used one right on my turbo, worked well, no issues.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

I tend to shy away from the hks mushroom. My research points to the foam being sucked into the Turbo housing. I know the new hks have triple foam so I'm not sure of the same problems. Hks stopped producing the older non triple foam designs because of that problem. They now have a reinforced cage on the inside (plastic cage) to reduce particles from entering the housing..these particles being the foam from their product haha


----------

